# Dairy Food Substitutes — The Sky’s the Limit



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

August 2012 Issue*Dairy Food Substitutes - The Sky's the Limit*By Juliann SchaefferToday's DietitianVol. 14 No. 8 P. 38Clients who eat a dairy-free diet have myriad food choices that will enable them to get most of the nutrients they need without sacrificing taste.Whether it's allergies, a vegan diet, or another health concern, many people decide to stop eating dairy-from the cow's milk that soaks a bowl of cereal to the butter that coats a piece of toast.Allergies and intolerances are major reasons for going dairy free, especially considering the Food Allergy Initiative's statistic that cow's milk allergy is the No. 1 food allergy in infants and children. Nevertheless, there are other issues that play into a client's decision to go dairy free. This article will discuss these issues and provide a wide variety of the most healthful nondairy foods clients can eat to get the nutrients they require.*Going Dairy Free*"Some people forgo dairy because they've read that a dairy-free diet may help alleviate certain problems, including digestive distress, an inability to lose weight, acne, and irritable bowel syndrome," says Rania Batayneh, MPH, owner of Essential Nutrition For You.Full article >>Copyright © 2012. Publishers of Today's Dietitian. All rights reserved.


----------

